# Where to go in 2017??



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

My buddies and I typically take a trip sometimes between late March to late April. Sedona, AZ is our trip this year, but I'm pushing for Europe next year.

High alps are out, obviously.

Turned on to Finale Ligure & San Remo. Seems pretty good, but don't have a great sense of the trails other than this awesome video: 



 which is a very fun down. We also like to do our own pedaling up, but certainly not opposed to shuttling.

Where else? Where else is guaranteed sunny, fun trails and good food and relatively easy to get to?

Thanks!


----------



## dfishdesign (Apr 15, 2015)

I live an hour or so away from there and ride finale every month or so. You'll find good riding and weather in Liguria and across the border in France. Lots of opportunity for pedaling up, some places have shuttles, finale is full of guides and bike hotels. the whole coast has excellent trails, and you can take the train up and down the coast. Mostly technical rocky enduro type trails with some more friendly xc trials. Coming from the US you'll find the trails probably more rugged. 

Across the border areas like Sospel have good riding but less bike infrastructure/crowds. This is where Trans Provence is held. If you're biking out of finale/san remo you won't need a car. Finale becomes a zoo around easter vacation....mostly germans. Avoid it that week.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey man, thanks for writing. Seems like a great region to explore. I checked out your instagram and looks like we both ride Ripleys..great bikes!


----------

